# Great vid



## jeff_hasbrouck (Aug 3, 2013)

I think this guy has many many good points... Concepts and theories making your wingtsun. Not the techniques making it... This guy is like the older version of me... just not as good looking  lol.

Anyways, I hope ya'll enjoy this!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4427...B00w-gnaBV5t2kgxR4JxqIwuceYiyRDBM5XgD7NUQ_7R4


----------



## K-man (Aug 3, 2013)

What I find interesting is the shape is the same in karate and in aikido and the principles of attacking are also the same. :asian:


----------



## jeff_hasbrouck (Aug 5, 2013)

K-man said:


> What I find interesting is the shape is the same in karate and in aikido and the principles of attacking are also the same. :asian:



"A rose by any other name would still smell as sweet"... 

Im a firm believer that theories, concepts and principals should rule the way we fight, not set routines. A good idea no matter who has it is still a good idea. Even if that person wasn't the first person to think of it.

Bruce Lee said there is only so many ways we can fight. A man only has 2 arms and 2 legs. So we have a set number of ways to deliver blows.

The reason I really enjoy this video was because the feller on there was all about making the concepts and theories priority one.

I saw it in the queue and actually thought it was a BS vid... but then I started watching and was pleasently surprised lol.

Anyways, hope ya'll enjoyed!

All the best,


Jeff


----------



## Argus (Aug 6, 2013)

I think someone else posted this a little while ago. It's a great video.

He almost lost me straight away in the first minute and a half when he said "there is no correct Wing Chun" and "If your centerline is out here and you can make it work, that's fine" - which I still don't follow (as it obviously goes against the principles of the system), but then he goes on to talk about the importance of the principles and how your Wing Chun is good so long as you stick to them. So... I'm rather confused, as the first bit doesn't even line up with what he says in the rest of the video.

But, not getting hug up on his initial comments, I feel he's spot on with everything else.


----------



## Domino (Aug 7, 2013)

I've seen some of his videos I thought were useful or interesting takes... there's a good one with some olympic wrestlers, he's huffing and puffing.


----------



## K-man (Aug 7, 2013)

jeff_hasbrouck said:


> Im a firm believer that theories, concepts and principals should rule the way we fight, not set routines. A good idea no matter who has it is still a good idea. Even if that person wasn't the first person to think of it.
> 
> Bruce Lee said there is only so many ways we can fight. A man only has 2 arms and 2 legs. So we have a set number of ways to deliver blows.
> 
> The reason I really enjoy this video was because the feller on there was all about making the concepts and theories priority one.


I just took the time to watch it again.  With the volume off you don't get the names and terminology. What he is teaching is very similar to what I teach in karate, all the shapes are the same and the principles are the same. Even the Okinawan Goju 'sticky hands' or kakie was there. Why am I not surprised? Karate originated from Kung fu. :asian:


----------



## jeff_hasbrouck (Aug 7, 2013)

Argus said:


> I think someone else posted this a little while ago. It's a great video.
> 
> He almost lost me straight away in the first minute and a half when he said "there is no correct Wing Chun" and "If your centerline is out here and you can make it work, that's fine" - which I still don't follow (as it obviously goes against the principles of the system), but then he goes on to talk about the importance of the principles and how your Wing Chun is good so long as you stick to them. So... I'm rather confused, as the first bit doesn't even line up with what he says in the rest of the video.
> 
> But, not getting hug up on his initial comments, I feel he's spot on with everything else.



Well the way I read it he was being theoretical, not literal when he was dramatisizing how wide the centerline can be. Remember he started off that little tid-bit with the fact that there are different shaped people. I'm a BIG guy, so I cant put my elbow in the center of my chest. My elbows are a little wider than they should be, but thats my "handi-cap" that I had to make a part of my wingtsun. And I don't find many people who can expoit my center. Also I have a very long torso, and short legs... so guess what you dont see me doing a lot of... Kicks. If I can keep my feet on the ground 100% of the time, im good. I don't have a very long reach either. My WT is very viscious. I just don't have the reach advantage or the speed advantage. I make up for my lack of speed with correct body position.

Anyways, I understand exactly where he's going with the "Centerline can be wayyyy out here" business. It was more a figure of speech than anything else I think.

Anyways sir, thanks for the reply and have a good one.


----------



## hunt1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Can anyone please be specific about what they think is good about this video. Not trying to flame just want to understand what you see that is good not is a general, he thinks like I do way but specific. There is no fook sau? Do you agree and if so why? Stuff like that.


----------



## yak sao (Aug 9, 2013)

hunt1 said:


> Can anyone please be specific about what they think is good about this video. Not trying to flame just want to understand what you see that is good not is a general, he thinks like I do way but specific. There is no fook sau? Do you agree and if so why? Stuff like that.



I wrote this a while back that is pretty much saying what he is.
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php/110142-Discussion-starter


----------



## hunt1 (Aug 10, 2013)

Ok, read your post,that I get. Technique vs concept etc but is that all he is saying?


----------



## jeff_hasbrouck (Aug 11, 2013)

hunt1 said:


> Ok, read your post,that I get. Technique vs concept etc but is that all he is saying?



Hunt1, in the navy we would call this "Nuking" a question. I think your trying to read too much into it.

"There is no fook" is referring to the fact that whatever the handshape a fook-sau HAS a specific purpose... fook-sau itself isn't the purpose.

Every technique in wingtsun is/was formed and refined from a concept to defend/defeat a different technique. In karate they have 10 basic blocks. they aren't specifically meant for any type of attack. They're like a cure-all but not a specific cure.

So your asking for a "specific thing" i like about him. 

His understanding of the concepts and theories of WT. There are 3 stages to a martial artist.

1. You don't know anything, you fight instintively.
2. You know the techniques, but they are mechanical. You must think about them to employ them.
3. You know the techniques, they are reaction. You don't need to think about how to react; Your body and mind are one.

You are looking for an answer you really can't have. I understand that your not flaming, but honestly, you don't understand the answer.

WT is not about the "problem" it's about the "solution".

WingTsun was created and refined to theoretically and conceptually overcome all techniques, by using said theories and techniques to be a supperior system.

From the way we stand (yee-gee-kim-yeung-ma) to the way we hold our hands (wu/man-sau), to our fighting theories (bik-bo-tip-da or sticking to the enemy with stepping punches) to the concepts (centerline, immovable elbow, etc.)

Your thinking about a specific technique no? Well that is not the answer in WT. 

It doesn't matter HOW you preform the technique. Like LITERALLY your hand doesn't have to be in a certain position to strike someone. You don't always have to be IN your stance. 

There is no set wingtsun, because everyone is different. You literally COULD NOT pull of some of the techniques I do because our bodies are not exactly the same, and vice versa.

I have short legs so I don't kick all that much, I use a lot of hand techniques and I am a very close fighter. Some people have really long limbs and physiclaly can't fight as close as someone who doesn't have long limbs fight.

Anyways, I can't really explain it better than that. Your not asking the right question. Because there is no specific thing to ask.

All the best,

Jeff


----------



## jeff_hasbrouck (Aug 11, 2013)

hunt1 said:


> Ok, read your post,that I get. Technique vs concept etc but is that all he is saying?



Ya know what, I just read your post on geezer's "A different Video". You smell what im steppin in.

I guess in essence: YES. CONCEPT vs. technique is all he is saying and he is right.


----------



## hunt1 (Aug 12, 2013)

Jeff I think you are right. I do tend to read to much in to what is said or look for more than was intended.


----------



## jeff_hasbrouck (Aug 12, 2013)

hunt1 said:


> Jeff I think you are right. I do tend to read to much in to what is said or look for more than was intended.



Ya know bud, I often times do the EXACT same thing lol. I just see so many people focusing on technique. Its sad because man when you finally understand the concepts and theories (as I'm assuming that you know) you REALLY get the feeling for WT. Your greatest achievements you will make from understanding how the methods work for you. Too many people get caught up in the technique. Looking at it again, I see that you were just interested in his point of view, rather than the technique itself.

I endorse this guy so much because it is exactly what I teach when I have a beginner. I teach them to think for themselves.

When I started learning WT at 16, I went to every single class. It was during the summer and I went to the morning class and both evening classes. Most of the mornings the si-hings were in charge of. So I encountered many techniques WAY above my level. I was rolling poon-sau in just 2 weeks. I learned the second second chi-sau before I even knew the three motto's of chi-sau.

So I was technically able to do some cool ****; But theoretically and conceptually I was ignorant as all flipin get out. Hence the crusade I have undertaken every single day since to understand the concepts and theories. I poured through books, the internet stories and video's searching and searching for methods of the different branches of WT. I sought every single method I could find untill I felt that I chose the right "branch" of WT. It ended up the Leung Ting method was definately where I wanted to be. But man I got some really good insight into other branches. Moy Yat for instance is a very direct system. I enjoy how they use body mechanics. The Chan-Yiu-Min lineage has some really cool ideas on footwork and punching (they don't extend their arms all the way as we do in LTWT). All of this put together really makes for some cool things for your brain to process.

I'll tell you what man, find some low level instructors in other branches of Wing Tsun/Chun/Tchung and swap techniques and principals with them. You'll see so many other sides to the art and really find some cool info that could help you progress!

Anyways all the best my good sir!

Jeff


----------



## geezer (Aug 13, 2013)

Heres another video that makes a similar point to the OP, only in this case the focus is specifically on _bong sau_. He even states, "Bong sau is not a technique". Sound familiar? The idea is the same. Your intent is to strike, but when your punch in obstructed, then your oponent's pressure forms your defense. Check it out.


----------

